# Woom 3 oder Islabike Cnoc 16



## Emaille (9. Juni 2020)

Guten Morgen,

wir stehen aktuell vor der Entscheidung, ob wir ein Woom oder ein Islabike für unsere 3,5-jährige Tochter kaufen sollen. Das Islabike ist gebraucht (6 Monate alt), das Woom müssten wir bestellen, mit der entsprechenden Lieferfrist.

Aktuell finden sich im Forum wenig aktuelle Beiträge zu den Islabikes. Sind diese in der Qualität abgefallen oder nur sehr schwierig in Deutschland zu erhalten? Gibt es entscheidende Kriterien, die für oder gegen eins der Räder spricht?

Wir wollen keine MTB-Touren unternehmen, aber wir wohnen in einer bergigen Gegend, wo sie mit einem schweren Fahrrad mit Sicherheit nicht glücklich wird. Für den Winter haben wir ein gebrauchtes 12'' Puky gekauft, aber damit kommt sie die Berge weder hoch noch runter.

Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## DianaD80 (9. Juni 2020)

Ich würde das Islabike nehmen, wir hatten das 16er (ganz alte Version), dann ein neues 20er (2. Generation) und jetzt ein 27.5er seit letztem Jahr. Wir sind sehr zufrieden damit und hatten auch mit den beiden Kleinen nie ein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (9. Juni 2020)

Sorry, dass ich jetzt so reingrätsche... aber Woom 3 für 3.5 Jahre?
Unsere Tochter wird nächsten Monat 3 und ich habe jetzt ein Woom 2 bestellt... Ich war mir zwar auch etwas undschlüssig bzgl. grösse, hielt das 3er aber doch irgendwie für zu gross 

btw: immer good read: thebikedads.com


----------



## delphi1507 (9. Juni 2020)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> Sorry, dass ich jetzt so reingrätsche... aber Woom 3 für 3.5 Jahre?
> Unsere Tochter wird nächsten Monat 3 und ich habe jetzt ein Woom 2 bestellt... Ich war mir zwar auch etwas undschlüssig bzgl. grösse, hielt das 3er aber doch irgendwie für zu gross
> 
> btw: immer good read: thebikedads.com


Kommt auf die Größe an! Mein jetzt 4 Jähriger ist mit so gerade 4(1,03)
 schon mit dem BO 20" unterwegs gewesen! Mit jetzt 1,07 schaut er sein kubike 16" schon lange nicht mehr an. Papa das kleine Rad kannst du verkaufen... Da blutet einem schon ein wenig das Herz... ?


----------



## Emaille (9. Juni 2020)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> Sorry, dass ich jetzt so reingrätsche... aber Woom 3 für 3.5 Jahre?



Sie ist mit 1,06 m ziemlich groß, auch größer als ihre vierjährigen Freundinnen. Letzten September (mit knapp 3 Jahren) hat sie aber auf einem 16'' Puky die Beine noch nicht auf den Boden bekommen. 

Wenn die Herstellerangaben zur Innenbeinlänge stimmen, sollte das Woom 3 passen. Das Islabike können wir wahrscheinlich heute Abend probieren.

Danke auf jeden Fall schon für die Antworten!


----------



## everywhere.local (9. Juni 2020)

Ok, wir sind gerade bei ca. 95 cm... 1 Monat ist noch... ich bin zuversichtlich, dass das 2er dann noch passt 

Wir haben noch das Woom 1 und ich kann Woom empfehlen. Sehr durchdacht und hochwertig. Vor allem schön leicht, gerade im Vergleich zu den ganzen anderen Eisenschweinen


----------



## Ivenl (9. Juni 2020)

Emaille schrieb:


> Sie ist mit 1,06 m ziemlich groß, auch größer als ihre vierjährigen Freundinnen. Letzten September (mit knapp 3 Jahren) hat sie aber auf einem 16'' Puky die Beine noch nicht auf den Boden bekommen.
> 
> Wenn die Herstellerangaben zur Innenbeinlänge stimmen, sollte das Woom 3 passen. Das Islabike können wir wahrscheinlich heute Abend probieren.
> 
> Danke auf jeden Fall schon für die Antworten!


Beide Räder sind viel zu klein, die Hersteller Angaben sind Quatsch, wir sind bei 105cm auf das Early Rider 20' umgestiegen. Wenn ihr euch nicht gleich an 20' rantraut, kauft ein kleines 20' wie das kubikes 20s oder das frog 52.
Ihr tut euch mit nem 16' Rad keinen Gefallen, meine jüngste passt auf das woom/islabike mit 93cm...


----------



## tjm_ (9. Juni 2020)

Emaille schrieb:


> Sie ist mit 1,06 m ziemlich groß, auch größer als ihre vierjährigen Freundinnen.


Mit recht genau der gleichen Körpergröße ist meine kleine kürzlich auf ein Woom 4 umgestiegen. Das passte knapp. Keine zwei Monate später ist die Sattelstütze schon einige cm ausgezogen. Wie die gerade wächst...

Die Größenangaben von Woom sind offenbar so ausgelegt, dass ein Kind beide Füße auf den Boden kriegt. Wenn es aber schon sicher fahren kann, also die Fußspitzen eines Fußes reichen, geht da noch was.


----------



## daniel77 (9. Juni 2020)

Pyro/Kania gibt’s das twenty in small und large. Eventuell das mal probieren.


----------



## Kati (10. Juni 2020)

Hier auch. K2 1,07m fährt 20". Das 16" wird nur noch für Pumptrack genutzt.


----------



## Emaille (11. Juni 2020)

Danke für die Hinweise. Bei den 20'' habe ich das Problem, das fast alle schon eine Schaltung haben. Ich bezweifel, dass sie das Schalten schon hinbekommt. Und es kommt noch ihre kleine Schwester nach, die das Fahrrad auch fahren wird.

Aber wir testen dann vielleicht doch noch ein 20'' bevor wir uns entscheiden. =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (11. Juni 2020)

Schaltung sehe ich eher positiv. Meiner hat auf dem 20" gleich drauf los geschaltet, wurde ihm wohl von einem Kita-Kollegen erklärt... Man muss ihn zwar erinnern gerade vor anstiegen rechtzeitig zu Schalten, aber das geht fast immer problemlos..


----------



## Kati (11. Juni 2020)

K2 (knapp 3,5) schaltet bei uns auch noch nicht. Aber mit den großen Laufrädern rollt es viel besser als das 16“


----------

